# فرق بين قلب المرأة وقلب الرجل



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2007)

ماالفرق بين قلب الرجل وقلب المرأة ؟ 


كلاهما بنفس المواصفات .. والصفات... 
خارطتهما تتوزع على جغرافيا الجسم بنفس الشكل ... 
مع ذلك يبقى فرق .... *** 




الفرق هو في الحجم ... قلب الرجل اكبر .....

وقلب المرأة صغير ... 
لكن العبرة ليست في الحجم .... 
*** 


قلب الرجل فندق لا حدود لحجراته .. وغرفه وقاعاته ... 
يفتحها جميعا امام كل انسان .. يحمل اسم امرأة .... 
هو فندق يتسع لكل الزائرات .. العابرات منهن والمقيمات ... 
يدخلنه ساعة يشأن .. ويخرجن منه ساعة يشاء هو .... 
*** 



كل نزيلة في الفندق تعتقد انه لها وحدها ...... 
تظنه حجرة واحدة فقط .. او قاعات متعددة لها وحدها ... فقط 
لكن الفندق للجميع .. لها .. ولغيرها .... 
تلك شريعة قلوب الرجال .. أن تكون فندقا لكل انثى .... 
تقيم فيه ساعة او يوما .. شهرا أو دهرا .. ثم يأتي الرحيل .... *** 




قلوب النساء أصغر .... 

هي حجرة واحدة .... 
ينزل فيها رجل واحد .. فهي لا تتسع لاثنين ... 
من يدخلها يقيم فيها للابد .. وان تركها الى فندق آخر ... 




هذا هو الفرق ... كلاهما فندق .. لكنه عند المرأة حجرة .. وعند الرجل حجرات ... 

حتى في الرحيل هناك فرق ...

تقيم الانثى في فندق الرجل .. ثم ترحل .. تترك دمعة .. أو وردة ...

ويقيم الرجل في فندق الانثى .. ثم يرحل .. يترك جرحا .. او شوكة ....​


----------



## christin (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فرق بين قلب المرأة وقلب الرجل*

_*ميرسي علي الموضوع لكن لي تعليق اعتقد مش كل قلوب الرجاله كده ولا كل قلوب النساء كده. *_


----------



## *malk (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فرق بين قلب المرأة وقلب الرجل*

ماااااااااشى الموضوع حلو بس انتى كدة اعلنتى الحرب على الرجالة و لا اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t32:


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فرق بين قلب المرأة وقلب الرجل*

ومين قال ان كلهم زى بعض

هى صوابعك زى بعضها

ياchristin  اكيد لا

ميرسى يا قمر على مشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فرق بين قلب المرأة وقلب الرجل*

يا كيكى يا حببتى 

ادينا بنتسلى

واللى عايزه ربنا هيكون ههههههههههه​


----------



## lousa188114 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فرق بين قلب المرأة وقلب الرجل*

بصراحة موضوع لذيذ قوي ياكاندي وانا بصراحة متفقة معاكي فية الي ان يثبت العكس 
هاها


----------



## candy shop (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فرق بين قلب المرأة وقلب الرجل*

ميرسى ليكى يا لويزا يا حببتى

على الرد وبنا معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## mrmr120 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فرق بين قلب المرأة وقلب الرجل*

بجد كلام جميل جدا جدا 
ياكاندى 
لاء وقلتية بمعانى بسيطة جدا والكل 
يفهمة بسهولة 
ميرسى ياقمر للموضوع الهايل دة​


----------



## candy shop (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فرق بين قلب المرأة وقلب الرجل*

ميرسى اوى يا مرموره يا حببتى

وربنا معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## الانبا ونس (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فرق بين قلب المرأة وقلب الرجل*

_*بجد موضوع تحفة ياريت كل الشباب يقرأوة *_​*مرسى ليكى كتيير ربنا يباركك سلام الرب معكى​*


----------



## candy shop (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: فرق بين قلب المرأة وقلب الرجل*

ميرسى يا مرمر ميلاد عل مشاركتك

وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------

